# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  مجموع مربعات

## roshanaii

سلام دوستان ، خسته نباشيد؛يه سوالي رو با استفاده از تابع نوشتم  ميخواستم زحمتي بكشيد ببينيد درسته يا نه!!؟تا زمانيكه عدد 1-  وارد نشده است عدد از ورودي دريافت كند و با ورود 1- مجموع مربعات اعدا 1 رقمي وارد شده را محاسبه و جاپ كند؟#include<iostream.h>#include<conio.h>int sum = 0;int n ;int a (int i) {   if ( i < 10 )    sum = sum +( i * i );    return sum; }void main(){ cin >> n;while ( n != -1 ){  cout << a (n) << "\n"; cin >> n;}}سپاسگزارم از لطفتون

----------


## هم دانشگاهی

آره خب ! کدت درسته!   :لبخند:

----------


## Arcsinos

وقتی که داری تابع a رو تعریف میکنی عدد sum رو باید به تابع ارجاع بدی که بتونه تغییر کنه و هنگام فراخوانی تابع هم باید sum رو به تابع بدی اینطوری :
...
int a(int i,int &sum)
{
...
}
int main()
{
...
cout<<a(n,sum);
...
}

----------


## roshanaii

ممنونم از وقتي كه برام گذاشتين :لبخند:

----------

